# New to the forum!



## Hellmooth (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi guys,

new to all things coffee apart from drinking it, looking forward to getting involved and improving, just bought a Sage Duo Temp Pro and it seems a decent machine to start out with, I have been watching videos and trying to improve my technique, slowly getting there! Bought a basic grinder and also some Lavazza beans which are really nice, I did buy some Aldi's own as it's all I could get on the day, not great but drinkable! Any tips or info greatly appreciated and look forward to speaking to everyone! Craig


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome!

You might find this thread useful!

DTP Owners Club

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/36202-DTP-Owners-Club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Read up, practice your technique, experiment with different beans and roast levels and have fun!


----------

